# Scroll saw Foot switch.



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey fellow LumberJocks,
I have been looking and searching on the net for days and can not seem to find a suitable foot switch that has the Australian electrical socket on it. I am looking for one that you put your foot on and it stays on as long as you keep your foot on it. I do not want one where you click it on and off. Where do you think I could buy one that fits this description? All and any replies will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

You are looking for a dead mans switch, the Australian socket I have no clue !!!!! 8)


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

If you cannot find one just wire up a a jumper cord, US 3 wire grounded outlet to what ever the Australian plug would be.
MIKE


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

In the US we just go to Horror Freight and pick up a cheap momentary foot switch.









But since that's not an option for you, you might try the Australian version of ebay. There are quite a few there. this one looks like an average piece at a decent price.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Are there not adapters from US to Aus. ? I like the ,step on step off type, not the dead mans type. I can then use it either way. I step it on, lift my foot, replace it and keep it there while cutting and release it at the end of my cut and off it goes.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

You can use an old sewing machine foot switch also. Might find one in a junk shop.


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks all for replying but most of the momentary foot switched on ebay have no plug on them they are just open wires. How would I deal with that? and sewing machine foot switches have different connections. Please does anyone have any suggestions other than buy one from the U.S then get multiple adapters?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Tim, aren't you on 230V in Australia? If so, all those cheap US ones like I pictured are for 110V so it wouldn't be a easy switch-over anyhow. For the ones with no plug, you simply remove the plug from your saw and rewire it directly to the new pedal switch. If you don't want to do that (maybe you want to sell the saw intact down the road and keep the pedal switch) then you can wire a female plug directly to the pedal switch and plug your saw into it that way. 
Do you have any hobby woodworking stores down there, like our Rockler or Woodcraft that you can go talk to in person? How about scrollsawing or woodworking clubs? Surely you're not the only guy in Australia with a scrollsaw, maybe someone else has chased this down already and knows how/where to order one. 
Good Luck.


----------

